# 2002 Dodge 2500 turbo diesel



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

When my transmission is "cold" it will not shift out of first. Once I've driven it a bit it changes like normal with no problems. There isn't a transmission shop here so I have to wait until I can be without it for a while to take to the "city" to have it looked at. I've done some reading on line and someone was talking about a sensor that is supposed to keep it from shifting in sub zero temps until the fluid is warm. Has anyone had this issue?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I have personally had this happen to several vehicles that I have owned of different makes. I have also heard it happen to many others when I lived in Minnesota. Some transmissions are very touchy on the temps and one I own down here now will not shift into overdrive until it reaches normal operating temps. After ten years driving it the transmission is still fine but still touchy on the temps. YMMV


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

This is direct from rumor control so take it for what it is worth. I've never had issues that caused me to test this out.

Let the vehicle warm up in neutral rather than park. Supposedly this helps circulate and warm the fluid.

Also you might consider a synthetic tranny fluid. Way cheaper than a rebuild so it may be worth a try. Hope this helps.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Letting it warm up in neutral does help but I'd like to correct the problem. It hasn't always done this. One of the local guys said to replace the sensor but it's expensive so I'd like to look into it a bit before I spend the $250 on it.


----------



## Mortblanc (Apr 20, 2013)

Does not matter what the problem is in my part of the world if you drive it into the mechanic's parking lot you are going to spend more than $250!

If that is all the sensor costs you should be thankful.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mortblanc said:


> Does not matter what the problem is in my part of the world if you drive it into the mechanic's parking lot you are going to spend more than $250!
> 
> If that is all the sensor costs you should be thankful.


Yes, but I don't want to pay for a sensor if it's not the problem. That's why I was asking if anyone else had had this problem. So I can have an idea of what it should cost to fix it.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

The trans fluid is thicker when cold than when it heats up.

Therefore it will not pass thru dirty filters as easy, as when its warmed and thinned.

Dirty trans filters?????


Just thinking out loud...



Jim


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

First step is change the filter, second is check to see if someone added an aftermarket trans cooler to the fluid temperature stabilization loop. there is also a chance that the trans fluid has some absorbed some water vapor and would be thicker than normal. the solution is a flush, which can be DIY, but it can get a little messy.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I took it to the only local place and they wouldn't touch the transmission fluid because it was acting up. They didn't want to be responsible if it got worse. Where is the filter located?


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

My friend had that problem, and he said there are 2 filters inside the trans.



Jim


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I think I'm just going to have to go over Thanksgiving or Christmas break and have a talk with the transmission people. Probably Christmas break since we have more time off from school.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

From the 'net.................



> If you can idle your truck in neutral it will allow the engine and transmission to warm up together. In neutral, or any gear besides park, the transmission fluid is allowed to circulate.





> Check your owner's manual. You should find:
> 
> "Engagement of both the torque converter clutch and the top overdrive gear are inhibited until the transmission fluid is warm (refer to the "Note" under "Torque Converter Clutch" in this section). During extremely cold temperatures (-16°F [-27°C] or below), operation may briefly be limited to first and direct gears only."


Could be a bad temperature sensor.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Most transmission filters are located inside the pan. 

The easiest way to get to it, is to FIRST disconnect the cooler lines and put them in a 5 gallon bucket and let the engine idle for 40-60 seconds while it pumps the fluid out. Stop when it makes bubbles.

DO NOT USE some cheap aftermarket (Autozone, Advance auto, etc.) transmission filter!!!! 
There is far too much $$$$ at stake. 
Same with the fluid - DO NOT buy the cheap stuff. 
Make absolutely *Certain* it's the right kind. 
There is NO SUCH THING as "universal" auto trans fluid!!

Then pull the pan off, and the filter is usually screwed to the bottom of the valve body.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Is a very common problem in cold weather ,oil tends to thicken and the valve body on the tranny won`t work properly ,we had the same problem in our equipment in Korea so heaters were implemented ,some transmissions on industrial equipment come with such heaters but you can solved the issue by attaching a heater to the tranny pan, there are several on the market now ;this will give you an idea.
Transmission Heater Pads
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Transmission+Heater+Pads&FORM=RESTAB
Thttp://www.buzzle.com/articles/transmission-problems-in-cold-weather.htmlransmission Problems in Cold Weather
There is lots of information out there but is basically all the same, cold weather is a issue on transportation, hope this could help some.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks y'all. It's not cold Temps outside, though they make it a bit worse. It's "cold" as in sitting unused. Like overnight or sitting parked all day. I haven't been able to take it in yet. We bought a 93 wrangler and hubby has been spending all my transmission money fixing it up. He's having fun and that leaves the car free for me to use so it hasn't been much of a problem.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Just something for you to read,

http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/9...-47re-transmission-troubleshooting-chart.html

http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/9...nsmission-cold-shifting-annoying-any-fix.html

http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/98-5-02-powertrain/534788-governor-pressure-solenoid.html

Jim


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Another tid bit for ya....

http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/3rd-gen-powertrain/2200418-transmission-filter.html

Jim


----------

